# Architecture student and anxiety



## AnxiousStudent (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello, 
I am a
21 y/o architecture student in my 5th year of college. I must say it has been such a ride because architecture school has literally challenged every aspect of my social anxiety.

The last semester has been specifically "hell-ish" since I moved to the main campus which means bigger campus, more students and it is easier to be invisible and get lost within the system.
I had a class that required us to pick our final year project thesis topic and that class was a MAJOR anxiety trigger for me for many reasons: 
a- I am very indecisive and don't know what I want. 
b- it required public speaking in order to refine your subject. 
c- I had a manor crush on my teacher whom I can't act human with to save my life. 
This resulted in me almost failing the class, picking a subject i wasn't interested in and when I asked for feedback from my teacher he just said to refine my research and consult him which I didn't do because I am anxious AF. 
I decided to change subjects and now i am super nervous about his reaction because I am very late and accumulated a lot of work. 
It is very frustrating to feel this way and I don't know what to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Well you have already come this far. 5th year. So I assume you are pretty close to finishing the degree. So don't let anything jeopardize that. 

Having a crush on your own teacher is a tough one. Just know that once you are done with the program and degree, you will likely never see him again. So maybe that will help you just focus on the more important stuff. Your school work. 

For presentations, I think with architecture and design courses in general, most design students will just be more focus and curious with understanding and analyzing your design and ideas, rather than how you look when presenting. So get this in your head and maybe it will help you overcome your presentation anxiety. Likely most of them will be tired and sleep deprived to even judge how you speak. Likely are more focus on stressing with their own project and presentation.


----------



## AnxiousStudent (Jan 18, 2017)

thank you for your reply 
I will try to focus on the project and only that. I still have two more years to go. Hopefully the coming semesters will be better.


----------

